# Old Combat Boot CANFORGEN



## Techdude (1 Apr 2016)

Hey guys...I have a quick question I thought one of the members here would know the answer to. Does anyone have a copy or know where I can get a copy of a CANFORGEN on how our Canadian combat boots were crap and caused medical issues...something to that effect...not exactly sure what it said but I thought it may help with my pension app with VAC...thanks in advance


----------



## mariomike (1 Apr 2016)

Techdude said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a copy or know where I can get a copy of a CANFORGEN on how our Canadian combat boots were crap and caused medical issues...something to that effect...not exactly sure what it said but I thought it may help with my pension app with VAC...thanks in advance



Is this what you are looking for?

BOOT REGULATIONS: limited running in Mk III Cbt Boots  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/88869/post-871523.html#msg871523
Reply #4


----------



## armyvern (1 Apr 2016)

Techdude said:
			
		

> Hey guys...I have a quick question I thought one of the members here would know the answer to. Does anyone have a copy or know where I can get a copy of a CANFORGEN on how our Canadian combat boots were crap and caused medical issues...something to that effect...not exactly sure what it said but I thought it may help with my pension app with VAC...thanks in advance



I don't recall such a CANFORGEN on the old combat boots ... we phased them out as the manufacturing dies for them became unuseable, not because they were crap and causing injuries.

Please clarify as to which boots you are referring.


----------



## armyvern (1 Apr 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> BOOT REGULATIONS: limited running in Mk III Cbt Boots
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/88869/post-871523.html#msg871523
> Reply #4



CANLANDGEN.  That covers the running bit.  I am not finding anything on "normal" use for marching troops, regular day to day wear.

That may work for the OP though with VAC if he was frequently running in his boots.


----------



## armyvern (1 Apr 2016)

E-copy here of the below ref'd CANLANDGEN:

https://www.cfmws.com/en/AboutUs/PSP/DFIT/Fitness/Documents/CANLANGEN%2000698_E.pdf


----------



## Rifleman62 (1 Apr 2016)

A couple more references. I broke both my feet at different times. Got 3% and 5%, 5/5ths after FINAL appeal. The txt doc is from a PDF of a PPT on subject, so read through all the funny objects.

Canadian Forces Personnel Newsletter

Issue 2/03 – 5 February 2003
http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/cfpn/engraph/2_03/2_03_health-smart_e.asp

Smart training techniques reduce injuries
According to sports medicine specialist Major Darrell Menard, most injuries reported by CF members in the 2000 HLIS are regrettable but very preventable.
Survey results show that in 2000 about 25% of Regular Force members and 20% of Primary Reservists experienced an injury serious enough to limit their normal activities; about 46% of those were caused by preventable strains and sprains.
“The CF can't afford to lose personnel to preventable injuries,” says Maj Menard, the medical advisor to the CF's new Active Living and Injury Prevention program.
This program is mandated to reduce the incidence and severity of injuries in the CF, which ultimately enhances overall operational effectiveness. It focuses on preventing accidental or “non-intentional” injuries such as sports-related sprains and strains, and aims to implement scientifically based strategies improving safety and effectiveness, in both the work environment and physical training programs.
“We want to add science to the way we train Canadian Forces personnel,” says Maj Menard, “to train them smarter, more efficiently and with fewer injuries.” 
This common-sense approach has already had an impact – thanks to a policy change suggested by Maj Menard and adopted by the Army and the recruit school, members are now restricted from running in combat boots during training, to reduce the risk of injury.
“We showed that you can actually get your personnel as fit or fitter,” he says, “without making them run in combat boots – and have a much lower injury rate.”
Priorities for the Active Living and Injury Prevention program, established in September 2001, are to gather information about the extent and nature of injuries in the CF, and to develop a database to track physical training injuries and physical fitness levels.
Maj Menard and injury prevention educator Dr. Margo Burns will work in close collaboration with Dr. Wayne Lee's Human Performance Research cell at the CF Personnel Support Agency to design and implement:
•	the adoption of a high-quality cross-trainer to replace the current standard-issue running shoe; 
•	new scientifically-based training guidelines and methods for female and aging warriors; 
•	a bridging physical training program to keep people fit when they are recovering from an injury, and; 
•	guidelines on how to train safely in the cold, and how to stay fit on deployment. 
The team will also network with organizations of similar interest and improve communications with CF members through the development of a Web site.



Strengthening the Forces

Strengthening the Forces is a health promotion program designed to assist Canadian Forces (CF) members, Regular and Primary Reserve, to take control of their health and well-being. Maintaining a high level of health improves one's ability to perform effectively and safely on CF operations, and to enjoy a high quality of life. Some programs are also available to families and other members




Training Safe and Training Smart (extracts)

Dr Darrell Menard MD Dip Sport Med

Strengthening the Forces Conference, 
CFB Petawawa, Feb 2007

What Kind of Injuries? 

• Most will involve musculoskeletal structures.
• The most likely injuries you could get are:
• Strains and sprains
• Tendonitis – from accustomed overuse
• Shin splints
• Cartilage damage
• Stress fractures
• Aggravation of old injuries 

Common Injury Causes

• Injury promoting Training practices:
• Running with rucksacks
• Running in combat boots
• Running with bloused pants
• Airborne push-ups
• Water restrictions 
• Excessive load carriage

Running isn’t everything 

• CF over emphasizes running for fitness
• Why run all the time? – tradition!
• Running is high impact 
• Not every good soldier is built to run

Running in combat boots!

• Combat boots are designed for marching and as 
such are a good piece of kit
• Running in combat boots↑ the potential for injury 
in an activity with a high injury potential 
• Designing a combat boot that is better for running 
will result in a boot that isn’t good for marching or 
running

Running in combat boots!

Combat boots ↑ injury rates because:
• Poor shock absorbing properties
• Poor flexibility
• Provide no biomechanical corrections
• Compress lower leg tendons 
• ↓ traction on icy surfaces

Running in combat boots!

Arguments for running in combat boots:
• You wear them in battle – all your training should be in 
them – OK for short sprints but soldiers don’t run 10K into 
battle
• Heavy combat boots provide a greater training stimulus –
true but this gain is outweighed by the ↑ injury rate due to:
• reduced shock absorption
• altered running biomechanics
• Bottom Line: Running in combat boots provides no 
operationally significant training benefit while exposing 
participants to an ↑ risk of injury



Extract from my Notes:

The detrimental impact that running in combat boots has on the lower limbs has been recognized by the Canadian Military.  As a result, in 1998 an order was issued to cease running in combat boots because of the detrimental effect of so doing on the soldiers’ lower limbs (EA-B ).  These impacts are identified in the material annexed to the order as follows:
Our combat boots were not designed with prolonged running/jogging in mind.  They lack three of the most important characteristics for good running foot wear, which are:

–Shock absorption: The combat boots lack shock absorbing material in the sole or a built in arch support to cushion the constant pounding of running/jogging.  Instead of the boot absorbing the shock, the person’s soft  tissues and joints serve this function, subjecting them to repetitive strain and injury;

–Stability: The combat boot’s lack of built in arch support provides no stability to the arch of the foot during running/jogging.  Again this lackof stability places excess stress and strain on the person’s body;

–Flexibility: The rigid sole of the combat boot can cause overuse injuries in the foot...

Running/jogging in combat boots as a form of PFT may not cause immediate injury.  If however it is carried out over an extended period of time it can result in degenerative chronic problems that will only worsen over the course of the soldier’s career.

This was further confirmed in the Canadian Forces Personnel Newsletter dated 5 February 2003 (EA-B3 ) and also in the report of Dr. Darrell Menard, in a paper presented to the Canadian Forces under the title of “Strengthening the Forces” in February 2007 (EA-B4 ).  In this latter document Dr. Menard again underscores the reason why running in combat boots must be avoided.  There he states the following:

“Running in combat boots!

Combat boots increase injury rates because:

- Poor shock absorbing properties
- Poor flexibility
- Provide no biomechanical corrections
- Compress lower leg tendons
- Low traction on icy surfaces”


----------

